# "Clean Medicine", what the fuck is it?



## neverendingmidi (Oct 30, 2021)

I keep seeing these annoying ads for Genexa, calling it "clean" medicine. Allegedly it has the active ingredients but nothing artificial.

Would you consider this the same level as various homeopathic bullshit, or more like marketing bullshit ala "organic" labelling?

Their ads are annoying as fuck either way. Weirdly I can't find the specific one where there's people saying "we don't trust medicine made by people in suits". 

Thoughts?


----------



## Drkinferno72 (Oct 30, 2021)

Probably muh colon cleanser for boomers


----------



## Just A Butt (Oct 30, 2021)

i eat only Huel and i can say with confidence that this is not a scam and you should literally throw your money at these people instantly do it now or you are a beta faggot


----------



## NigKid (Oct 30, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> i eat only Huel and i can say with confidence that this is not a scam and you should literally throw your money at these people instantly do it now or you are a beta faggot


huel made my penis retract into my body all on its own, you can be a real woman for as low as 69.99$!!


----------



## David Brown (Oct 30, 2021)

Hm... Max Spielberg and David Johnson from an Atlanta based company.








						Atlanta-Based Genexa Is Cleaning Up the Over-The-Counter Industry
					

Max Spielberg and David Johnson are on a mission to make medicines cleaner.




					www.atlantajewishtimes.com
				




I guess there is a Genexa LLC and a Genexa Inc.? In California?








						Search results for Genexa
					

Search Results for genexa



					www.corporationwiki.com
				







It appears that Genexa LLC as run by Max Spielberg closed in 2016. And the new Genexa Inc. is run by David Johnson who also worked with Max Spielberg in the Practitioners for Cleaner Medicines LLC


Seems like a typical boomer/new age scam of overpricing what is probably in theory a perfectly fine product.

Edit: Assuming all the information on Corporation Wiki is true, of course. I haven't bothered to verify it myself.


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 30, 2021)

The only thing I can trust is for over the counter is Tylenol and Advil. Tylenol at least proved that if they fucked up, they'll do what it takes to recall it and not kill people for a profit. 

Other than that I trust eating fruits and spices and herbs for a natural angle, otherwise it's off to the pharmacy. Clean to me.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Oct 30, 2021)

I have a pressure washer, does this mean I can get 100 bucks every time I shove it up a boomer's ass and call it a clean enema?


----------



## Vexillology (Oct 31, 2021)

David Brown said:


> Hm... Max Spielberg and David Johnson from an Atlanta based company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're both still working together. They were both filing documentation for the original company, and the SOS filings for Genexa list David Johnson as the CEO, Max Spielberg as corporate sec, and CFO as Arik Johnson. They also changed their categorization from "Holistic Medicine" to "Pharmaceutical" which I guess sounds nicer. Genexa has existed since 10/16/2014. 

Seems like a bullshit product concept though, there's no proof of an issue with OTC meds.


----------



## Mullti Port RDRAM (Nov 1, 2021)

Smells like snake oil.


----------



## Hammerstein (Nov 1, 2021)

It's generics with a nicer label and some homeopathic bullshit. Also WTF does a tiger have to do with fever I don't know.


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Nov 2, 2021)

I know for vitamin supplements, there are some concerns of them being contaminated and unsafe to consume. This is usually as a result of bacteria or some sort of chemical that shouldn't be there is found in the pill. Not sure if this is referencing the same thing for "clean medicine".


----------

